# Rezepte für Äschen ?



## Kochtoppangler (16. Mai 2005)

Hab gestern meine erste maßige Äsche gefangen und denn gleich n Brocken von 41 cm :l 
Wollt jetzt mal fragen was man denn daraus so leckeres machen könnte ?
Hab leider in keinem Kochbuch was gefunden #c


----------



## basswalt (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rezepte für Äschen ?*

petri zu dem traum-fang. ein erstklassiger speisefisch. wenig salz und pfeffer da kannst nichts falsch machen.
rezepte findest du auch bei www.aalfred.de     nützliche site.


----------



## Tosch75 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rezepte für Äschen ?*

meine einzige Äsche die ich fangen durfte, ist mir leider wieder aus den Händen gerutscht und durfte im Kühlen nass weiterschwimmen ... aber kann ir vorstellen, das Äsche  analog zur forelle zuzubereiten ist ...


----------



## FETZENFISCH (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Rezepte für Äschen ?*

Hi Kochtoppangler!

In Jungen Jahren Konnte Man Sich In Meinem Heimatfluss; Die Emmer; Mit äschen Nur So Totschmeissen. Bevorzugt Habe Ich Sie Wenig Gewürzt; Wegen Dem Guten Eigengeschmack ( Thymian) Siehe Auch Lat. Name Und Dann Fast Kross Anbraten In Butter. Die Haut Ist Dann Mit Das Beste; (wie Beim Hähnchen) Sofern Du Sie Vorher Geschuppt Hast. Mein Angelspezie Hat Seinerzeit Den Jugendmeister- Koch Von Niedersachsen Errungen Mit Einer Gebeitzten äsche Als Vorspeisenteller, Beizmischung Kann Ich Vielleicht Erfahren Wenn Du Möchtest. 

Oder Schau Doch Mal Mein Rezept Für Fischextasy Von Vorgestern An; Kommt Bestimmt Mit äsche Auch Sehr Gut:

Dann Hau Mal Rein Und Guten Appetit

Fetzenfisch


----------

